# Presidential address 8 pm EDT June 22



## sieglinde

Don't have any details except it is about withdrawing troops from Afghanistan. (yay)

Will mess up primetime in the East.


----------



## TiVoJerry

I'm sure other stations will post their schedules shortly, but the bottom line is if you have anything important on a major network tomorrow night, you may want to do a little padding on the end (15 minutes to be safe). Your DVR may not receive an update in time to automatically correct itself.



FOX
Wed. 6/21/11
Delete
8:00pm-10:00pm: So You Think You Can Dance (LIVE E/C, Same Day M/P)

Add
8:00pm-8:10pm: Presidential Address (LIVE all time zones)
8:10pm-10:10pm: So You Think You Can Dance (LIVE E/C, Same Day M/P)

--

Mountain
6:00pm-6:10pm: Presidential Address (LIVE all time zones)
6:10pm-7:00pm: LOCAL
7:00pm-9:00pm: So You Think You Can Dance (LIVE E/C, Same Day M/P)

Pacific
5:00pm-5:10pm: Presidential Address (LIVE all time zones)
5:10pm-8:00pm: LOCAL
8:00pm-10:00pm: So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## TiVoJerry

NBC
Wed. 6/22/11

Delete
8:00pm-9:00pm: The Voice(LIVE E/C, Same Day M/P)
9:00pm-10:00pm: America's Got Talent
10:00pm-11:00pm: America's Got Talent

Add
8:00pm-8:10pm: Presidential Address (LIVE all time zones)
8:10pm-9:10pm: The Voice (LIVE E/C, Same Day M/P)
9:10pm-10:10pm: America's Got Talent
10:10pm-11:00pm: America's Got Talent


----------



## E94Allen

TiVoJerry,

"Your DVR may not receive an update in time to automatically correct itself."

When is best time to force the connection for update to record properly beforehand without having to manually padding it? I am in the central time zone.


----------



## TiVoJerry

I really couldn't say. I'm not sure when the updates will be imported to the servers (if they get imported in time), processed, and then become available to upload. Plus your DVR would have to run the scheduler.


----------



## E94Allen

TiVoJerry said:


> I really couldn't say. I'm not sure when the updates will be imported to the servers (if they get imported in time), processed, and then become available to upload. Plus your DVR would have to run the scheduler.


TiVoJerry, in your experience, what's average for those situations? 1 hour before program starts let's say 6 pm force update for 7 pm program or half hour is plenty? By the way I am just wondering not necessarily applies to this current TV programs delay as you know not everyone watch those TV shows you mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## phox_mulder

CBS is just planning to join an Undercover Boss rerun in progress after the President's 10-15 minute speech.

As usual, Mountain and Pacific time zones won't be affected.


phox


----------



## TiVoJerry

E94Allen said:


> TiVoJerry, in your experience, what's average for those situations? 1 hour before program starts let's say 6 pm force update for 7 pm program or half hour is plenty? By the way I am just wondering not necessarily applies to this current TV programs delay as you know not everyone watch those TV shows you mentioned. Thanks.


In my experience, I've never been able to get a solid estimate. I won't even hazard a guess because of so many factors between the providers, TMS, our servers, and individual DVR resources. It's all about timing, and too many things at any point in the line can throw off even the crudest estimate, which would only come back to haunt me (I've learned this the hard way with other estimates that I could not control in the past).

Even if the data became available on time, our DVRs are not supposed to make a service connection during primetime. Add in that the time needed to process the database (which doesn't always happen immediately) can vary on start time and duration depending on how large the customer's lineup is and how much free resource the box has.

Unfortunately there are many times when the changes come in after the fact. The "system" for getting data to us and out to boxes needs a complete overhaul to be able to respond much quicker in the future.

I wish I had an estimate I could feel comfortable providing for last minute changes.


----------



## E94Allen

Thanks for your candid answers to my questions, TiVoJerry.


----------



## mattack

E94Allen said:


> TiVoJerry, in your experience, what's average for those situations? 1 hour before program starts let's say 6 pm force update for 7 pm program or half hour is plenty? By the way I am just wondering not necessarily applies to this current TV programs delay as you know not everyone watch those TV shows you mentioned. Thanks.


Even if you forced a connection to get the *guide data* updated, I believe you would have to wait OVERNIGHT for the *season pass manager* to actually run and re-jigger your actual recordings.

(I think this kind of discontinuity is similar to why *often* I see late night talk shows show up with generic guide data for the current day, BUT if I do a View Upcoming, then it shows proper data.. It bugs the heck out of me...)


----------



## JimboG

sieglinde said:


> Don't have any details except it is about withdrawing troops from Afghanistan. (yay)
> 
> Will mess up primetime in the East.


You sure it isn't about moving ground forces out of Afghanistan with a "brief layover" in Libya before returning to the States?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mattack said:


> Even if you forced a connection to get the *guide data* updated, I believe you would have to wait OVERNIGHT for the *season pass manager* to actually run and re-jigger your actual recordings.


It usually takes about an hour for the Guide Data to process after a call.

At least, on my S3.


----------



## E94Allen

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It usually takes about an hour for the Guide Data to process after a call.
> 
> At least, on my S3.


If Premiere hardware is faster... would the update to Guide Data to process would be faster, at least in theory than S3?


----------



## sieglinde

The NBC schedule makes no sense for the Central and Pacific time zones. I will pad but the speech will have been long over.

My normal Wednesday guide update is in the early morning so it will be interesting to see if it reflects the speech. Remember Obama may speak for 10 minutes but the talking heads will speak for at least 20.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

sieglinde said:


> The NBC schedule makes no sense for the Central and Pacific time zones. I will pad but the speech will have been long over.


??
It makes perfect sense for Central and Eastern, which he said. (Unless he did a edit) 
Pacific will have no changes, they never do if something is live at 8 pm east coast time.


----------



## TiVoJerry

CBS
Wed. 6/22/11

Delete
8:00pm-9:00pm: Undercover Boss

Add
8:00pm-8:15pm: Presidential Address (LIVE all time zones)
8:15pm-9:00pm: Undercover Boss  Join In Progress


----------



## TiVoJerry

ABC

Wed. 6/22/11

Delete
10:00pm-11:00pm: Primetime Nightline: Beyond Belief (this series now premieres on 6/29)

*If you have a Season Pass forPrimetime Nightline, you may need to manually schedule the episode on 6/29 to record (once you have the updated guide data). If tonight's episode recorded as part of your Season Pass, the 28 Day Rule would prevent it from recording again automatically.*
Add
10:00pm-11:00pm: Primetime Nightline: The Casey Anthony Story


----------



## sieglinde

I guess ABC did not want to mess with it. The speech went 13 minutes but it is too late to tell the east coast people.


----------



## mattack

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It usually takes about an hour for the Guide Data to process after a call.
> 
> At least, on my S3.


That's not what I mean.. Again, the To Do list is NOT reprocessed right after the guide data is done processing.


----------



## a68oliver

TiVoJerry said:


> *If you have a Season Pass forPrimetime Nightline, you may need to manually schedule the episode on 6/29 to record (once you have the updated guide data). If tonight's episode recorded as part of your Season Pass, the 28 Day Rule would prevent it from recording again automatically.*


Same problem probably applies to America's Got Talent on NBC. The 2nd show at 10 pm Eastern was a repeat (joined in progress) instead of a new show. My Tivo thinks it recorded a new show. I believe that the new show is scheduled to repeat on Sunday or Monday, but Tivo won't pick it up because of the 28 day rule.

I have scheduled it to also be recorded. However, I am not sure how NBC plans to deal with this issue, so I will watch for schedule changes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mattack said:


> That's not what I mean.. Again, the To Do list is NOT reprocessed right after the guide data is done processing.


Step 1: Make call. See that Guide Data is available (i.e., the "Loading" doesn't finish as soon as it hangs up).

Step 2: Wait about an hour.

Step 3: See updated To Do List.

Works every time.


----------



## mattack

Not for me.


----------



## sieglinde

I had a regular update that morning and I didn't see the speech. I did not check for the other program changes. I think Tribune did not have the data yet.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The data didn't get updated until the afternoon. I too had a regular update that morning, and then forced a connection around 5pm. The data updated but didn't make much of a difference because he went longer than the 10 minutes the networks had allotted on their schedule.


----------

